# Jemand Erfahrung mit 21:9 ?



## Bu11et (15. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mich mal hier erkundigen, wie weit das Format hier im Forum verbreitet ist? 

Anlass für das Ganze ist der bevorstehende Kauf eines neuen Monitors + GTX 1080ti.
Was die spieletauglichkeit bzw. Unterstzung angeht kann man ja bereits gut nachrecherchieren. Bei mir liegt seid neuestem der Fokus aufs treaming über Twitch (OBS STudio). Gameplayaufnahmen auf you tube sollen auch folgen. Habe mich da lange durchs Netz gequält. Die meisten Beiträge/Videos zu diesem Thema sind leider auf anderen Sprachen, mit den ich nicht viel anfangen konnte (ja auch Englisch gehört nicht zu meinen Stärken).
Weiterhin schau ich mir auch gerne Filme an und habe leider davon gehört, dass man auch da öfters mit den schwarzen Balken zu kämpfen hat?
Evtl. kann hier der ein oder andere berichten in wie fern das Format altagstauglich ist?


----------



## sinchilla (15. März 2017)

> Weiterhin schau ich mir auch gerne Filme an und habe leider davon  gehört, dass man auch da öfters mit den schwarzen Balken zu kämpfen hat?
> Evtl. kann hier der ein oder andere berichten in wie fern das Format altagstauglich ist?



ich wollt auch erst auf dieses format umsteigen aber die problematik bezüglich schwarzer balken bei filmen ist sehr verbreitet. da ich häufig filme schaue auf dem rechner war mir dieses thema sehr wichtig. daher hab wieder auf das 16:9 format zurück gegriffen. im zweifel kannst du diesen monitor auch im 21:9 format laufen lassen  jedoch die vorteile bei filmen mit 16:9 nutzen. hier mal der vergleich  zu einem einem 34 widescreen bezüglich der größe: Visual TV Size Comparison : 40 inch 16x9 display vs 34 inch 21x9 display


genauer gesagt dieser monitor: iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2017)

Bu11et schrieb:


> ich wollte mich mal hier erkundigen, wie weit das Format hier im Forum verbreitet ist?


Hier im Forum ist die Verbreitung sogar relativ hoch


Bu11et schrieb:


> Was die spieletauglichkeit bzw. Unterstzung angeht kann man ja bereits gut nachrecherchieren. Bei mir liegt seid neuestem der Fokus aufs treaming über Twitch (OBS STudio). Gameplayaufnahmen auf you tube sollen auch folgen.


Wenn du Bildmaterial produzieren willst, solltest du dich eher danach richten, wie die meisten deiner Zuschauer es sehen werden.
Aktuell sind das hauptsächlich Handy-Formate und normale 16:9 Monitore.

Auf Twitch ist es als Zuschauer viel angenehmer einen 21:9 Monitor zu nutzen, da man dann per Theatre-Modus den Stream in Vollbild schauen, und gleichzeitig daneben den Chat einblenden kann. 


Bu11et schrieb:


> Weiterhin schau ich mir auch gerne Filme an und habe leider davon gehört, dass man auch da öfters mit den schwarzen Balken zu kämpfen hat?


Ja, leider. Das Problem liegt hier weit über die Industrie verstreut ... Manche Blurays/DVDs haben schwarze Balken drin. 
Bei Amazon Prime ist es in den letzten Jahren besser geworden, dort skaliert mittlerweile vieles richtig. 
Bei Netflix hingegen funktioniert es fast nirgends. 

Um auch mal auf Spiele einzugehen:
Die meisten Spiele skalieren korrekt. 
Häufig hat man kleinere Einschränkungen, zum Beispiel dass das Menü nur in 16:9 dargestellt wird, das Spiel selbst dann aber in 21:9.
Außerdem wärst du überrascht wieviele "Special Effects" einfach mit billigen Filtermasken erstellt werden, die immer falsch skalieren ...  

Spielerisch ist es aber eine deutliche Verbesserung. 
Wenn du es einmal ausprobiert hast, wirst du nicht wieder zurück gehen wollen ... 21:9 passt deutlich besser zum natürlichen Sichtfeld, und man bekommt deutlich mehr davon mit was in seiner Umgebung passiert.


Bu11et schrieb:


> Evtl. kann hier der ein oder andere berichten in wie fern das Format altagstauglich ist?


Ich finde es sogar deutlich angenehmer als einen 16:9 Monitor. Endlich kann man mal zwei Fenster nebeneinander packen ohne ständig horizontal scrollen zu müssen. 

Ich nutze jetzt seit mindestens zwei Jahren einen 21:9 Monitor und bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt dass es das bessere Bildformat ist.


----------



## Bu11et (15. März 2017)

Das die Ergonomie vor allem im Desktop Bereich deutlich besser ist, liest man recht häufig. Ich denke beim streamen wäre das auch ein Vorteil, da mehrere Anwendungen/Tabs zu selben Zeit offen sind.

Was die Modelle angeht hab ich mich eigentlich schon vor langer Zeit festgelegt:  21:9 oder 16:9
Das 16:9 Modell konnte ich bereits in Aktion sehen. Den großen verfolge ich schon seid Release und war mir vor Jahren schon sicher, das wird meine nächster Monitor! Allerdings stand damals nur das Gaming auf dem Programm.
Was das Streamen angeht gehen die Meinungen im Internet weit auseinander und sind daher wenig hilfreich.
Das einzige, was mir ein wenig Hoffnung gibt ist dieses Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbFGK0b89cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es Spielabhängig, ob ich mit Variante eins oder zwei streamen muss? Wobei die zweite Möglichkeit mir persönlich garnicht zusagt. Ich weiß es hat auch seine Vorteile, dass man bestimmte Sachen, wie er es im Video erklärt, unterbringen kann. Allerdings kommen dann noch andere Dinge ins Spiel wie das Overlay etc. Das heißt alles überarbeiten, wenn nicht sogar komplett neu machen .

Ich frage mich halt ist das nicht möglich nur das 16:9 Format zu streamen, sodass nur ich im Spiel selbst den "Vorteil" von 21:9 sehe und die Zuschauer ein ganz normales 16:9 Bild?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2017)

*Erstell *dir doch einfach per Hand eine *"Custom"-21:9 Auflösung* und teste selber wie es bei dir funktioniert! 

Also z.B: bei einem Full-HD Monitor eine Custom-Auflösung von 1920x822 erstellen.
Danach - falls der Monitor so eine Funktion im OSD hat - "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" , "zentriert" (oder ähnlich bennant) wählen.
Falls der Monitor keine derartige Funktion hat dann im NVidia-Treiber die Skalierung entsprechend wählen (googeln!)


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. März 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Das Problem liegt hier weit über die Industrie verstreut ... Manche Blurays/DVDs haben schwarze Balken drin.
> Bei Amazon Prime ist es in den letzten Jahren besser geworden, dort skaliert mittlerweile vieles richtig.
> Bei Netflix hingegen funktioniert es fast nirgends.



Fast alle DVDs/Blurays sind mit schwarzen Balken im 16:9-Format encodiert, da das der Standard ist. Das ist aber mit Playern wie dem MPC-HC kein Problem. Prime funktioniert in der Tat gut und für Netflix gibt es Browserplugin, welches auch auf Youtube hilft.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2017)

Huh, ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen nach Browser-Plugins gegen schwarze Balken zu suchen.  Danke!


----------



## Bu11et (17. März 2017)

Und ich bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen eine "Custom" Auflösung zu erstellen, danke für den Tipp!
Das mit Amazon Prime ist gut zu wissen, nutze ich ebenfals ab und zu.


----------

